# Man Sings Song Then Stabs And Kills Himself



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I was just grabbing some coffee with a sales rep for the TV station my company advertises with at this establishment a few hours before this incident:

Man effin' kills himself in coffee shop

.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

shame what the world has come to these days


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Why not be a normal crazy, and hang yourself from the rafters in your basement.

Sad so many had to see it happen.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

I wonder what song he sung.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Traveller said:


> I wonder what song he sung.


Rebecca Black...Friday


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

He must have been going through a lot of problems to do something like that.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

You have to really want to die to stab yourself MULTIPLE times in the chest.

Sad


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

MPG said:


> You have to really want to die to stab yourself MULTIPLE times in the chest.
> 
> Sad


maybe he was under the mind control of a vampire


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

that is some sh*t to kill your self by stabbing. Must be the worst way to go in my IMHO. Still makes you wonder what is going through the mind of mind of someone who wants to do that.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> I wonder what song he sung.


Rebecca Black...Friday
[/quote]

partyin partyin, partyin partyin...fun fun fun fun lookin forward to the weeekend.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

sadboy said:


> that is some sh*t to kill your self by stabbing. Must be the worst way to go in my IMHO. Still makes you wonder what is going through the mind of mind of someone who wants to do that.


what about drowning or being burned alive? this book im reading they hang some by cables in a church and start a bonfire beneath him, and he burns slowy, his feet and legs blistering first. he was also stripped naked and branded with a word in the chest first.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I guess people are just sick in the head.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

What song did he sing


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

MPG said:


> You have to really want to die to stab yourself MULTIPLE times in the chest.
> 
> Sad


Well to be fair it's not one of those things where you would go to all that trouble, thrust that blade a couple times and say "f*ck it, call the paramedics, this sucks." That'd be embarrassing. He might just as well have kept going until he was unconscious.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

TheWayThingsR said:


> You have to really want to die to stab yourself MULTIPLE times in the chest.
> 
> Sad


Well to be fair it's not one of those things where you would go to all that trouble, thrust that blade a couple times and say "f*ck it, call the paramedics, this sucks." That'd be embarrassing. He might just as well have kept going until he was unconscious.
[/quote]

Yeah but even if he just slit his wrists or took an OD of something, there would be a chance to save his life and get him some help.

This was just an over the top, I want out, type of move. Truely suicidal.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ICEE said:


> What song did he sing


read the thread the goofy nuts


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

MPG said:


> You have to really want to die to stab yourself MULTIPLE times in the chest.
> 
> Sad


Well to be fair it's not one of those things where you would go to all that trouble, thrust that blade a couple times and say "f*ck it, call the paramedics, this sucks." That'd be embarrassing. He might just as well have kept going until he was unconscious.
[/quote]

Yeah but even if he just slit his wrists or took an OD of something, there would be a chance to save his life and get him some help.

This was just an over the top, I want out, type of move. Truely suicidal.
[/quote]

There shouldn't be any sympathetic feelings for this f*cking FOOL A waste of life. Kids could have been watching! And not many coffee shop hippies can handle something like this...

Dumb f*ck has no respect for those around him... Atleast he got the job done most didn't and become a ward of the state.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Attention whore?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^ my thoughts too. if you do indeed want to take your life. do it in the privacy of your own home. its sad but no need to f*ck other peoples day up. moron.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Many things have been accomplished due to public suicide. . .


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

granted a few public suicides accomplished something.

a monk burning himself to bring attention to injustice, that means something

sad person whos had enough of life and has nothing to offer other than messing up someone else's day is of no use what so ever. do it in private


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

But how do you know he didn't have a message that the media isn't reporting?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

then dont kill yourself and try harder to get your message out.

all his friends knew he wanted to die. doing it in public achieved nothing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

If that's the case then he was just another victim of a system that doesn't care about the well being of it's people. Were living in the 21st century now, it's easy to detect if someone has mental issues that are causing them to think suicidal. The fact that the guy didn't receive sufficient treatment (assuming he did) shows how flawed the system is.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

all of his friends knew he was suicidal. either they didnt care enough to tell someone or he had received help but nothing would change his mind

you cant blame the system for everything. theres always going to be someone who doesn't fit into the sytem. whatever the system may be. don't try to control people. people are allowed to do what they please. we can only provide so much help.


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

yea,indeed i have the same idee as traveller....the onley reason wy the kid didnt got help is the egoistic society whe life in....
all whe have to do is make money so whe work work work and when you have some time, enjoy YOURSELF just to get equel becuase you worked SOO much.... sad but treu but i geus thats TO idealistic thinking...
SAD BUT TRUE....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

There are many things wrong with society. I in no way refute that. But you can't blame society because a select few want to kill themselves. Some we get to help. Others we don't.

I have experience of trying to help people who are of an unstable mind. And its extremly energy draining. Even more so when the person your trying to help doesn't want to help themselves. Both with professional help and family.

This kids suicide was not societies fault.


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

yea in perspective you look at, indeed i know what you mean its draining you empty...

but than again if the basic of a young life ,is realy good ,and no fears or losts and left behinds...
the world could have a better impuls that way....
but whe are so competitave big house 5 cars nice clothing all materialistic things that make ppl ubermensch...
so you have to deal with the: left behind ,beaten,bully d,and fucked up minded ppl..
you get out, what you put in... maybe the guy knows and see s something most ppl cant see....

but than again its what you said there always be ppl who cant fit or dont even WANT to fit in....

this week a idiot begun shooting in a big mallcenter.. what the f*ck...
i geus ther will be a time that whe all getting controlled,they going to controll as much as possible ...
its already going on...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Traveller said:


> If that's the case then he was just another victim of a system that doesn't care about the well being of it's people. Were living in the 21st century now, it's easy to detect if someone has mental issues that are causing them to think suicidal. The fact that the guy didn't receive sufficient treatment (assuming he did) shows how flawed the system is.


You have some very intelligent posts, but I'm beginning to notice the same thing in all of them. You blame "the system" for anything and everything, refusing to believe that sometimes people themselves are responsible for their own actions. Now and again you need to differentiate between "damn the man/system" BS and "damn the individual."


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

is suicide a geneticly trade ??? or produced by the enviremental influance?

or should i say Mea Culpa?....







(MOST OF THE TIMES....)


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow what a tragedy... that's a fucked up way to go, must've been very painful... he should've just locked himself in a running car in the garage...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

pirana666 said:


> is suicide a geneticly trade ??? or produced by the enviremental influance?
> 
> *or should i say Mea Culpa?.... *
> 
> ...


Nah, it's not your fault...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

His Majesty said:


> ^ my thoughts too. if you do indeed want to take your life. do it in the privacy of your own home. its sad but no need to f*ck other peoples day up. moron.


TOughen the f*ck up is what I say, sh*t happens deal with it. Obviously the guy was going through a rough time and wasnt enjoying his life. Its the so called "average" people that push people to do this, We live in a time where people treat people like dirt, have no respect or descency. A kid also commited suicide in my school this year probably because he was constantly harrassed by fucks that think its funny?? Yea shits real funny when the kid gets a few bad thing happen to him in his life and then gets sent over the top by inconsiderate people.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> I live tax free right now, why would I want taxes? I don't want to pay for wars. I donate money so I know that it goes to those who need it and what causes it helps.


Here are two posts from the Fat tax thread. It seems like a more properly funded public medical care program would have possibly provided more resources to handle problems like this man. A well funded system would have been better equipped. No taxes, no "system" or safety net for those in need.

To be honest, I think it was his choice to kill himself but I do not find it honourable to stain the memory of everyone who had to witness it. If I was to ever do this I would want it done in some remote place or some hospital.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

The thing is most health care systems are poorly funded by governments, and the money allocated is low in comparison to other government projects. The amount of tax collected won't change this, as those in power will view a better place to inject the extra revenue. With the US, health care is largely privatised and operating solely for profit not for the benefit of it's people which is whats wrong with a crooked capitalist system. You can not have free market with a state in power, yet the US Government constantly pushes the idea of free market and calls everything else socialist.

The fact that the guys friends knew about this, and didn't do enough to prevent it is just one of many ways the system effects society. The argument that it's hard to deal with these individuals and there's nothing you can do is an artificial belief that is pushed by the system in order to separate human feeling from action. If proper facilities where in place, getting treatment for this individual would of been easy, yet the reality is they don't exist and they don't exist for a reason.

Something like this isn't suppose to happen in a 1st world country, where diagnosis and treatment for health issues is supposed to superior. There are plenty of people that have been abandoned in the system, from war vets all the way to children and it's a known fact. You have to step back and view the whole picture, if you think this guy was merely taking his life your wrong. For someone to repeatedly stab themselves in the chest in public, clearly shows he had psychological issues and wasn't given the treatment he needed.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

it said he wanted to die to prove that dying isnt anything to be afraid of. I dont see how he gets that point across when he most likely scars all the people who saw this for life. 
i dont know, maybe im a dickhead but i think that committing suicide is the most selfish thing you can do... its a permanent solution to a temporary problem.

i dont think this thread needs to have talk of "the system" injected into it. Dude killed himself, it sucks for the people who had to see it and the kids family... end of story.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Humans are sick. Again people treat people bad and think its funny, wich in turn causes people to commit suicide.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Humans are sick. Again people treat people bad and think its funny, wich in turn causes people to commit suicide.


Was that mentioned in the story, or are you just guessing at his mindset and the reasons behind it?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Kids who want to commit suicide should go to africa, southeast asia or middle east + bunch of other places watch some villages get murdered and raped by gangs or die of aids or some other diseases them come tell me they have a shitty life because they get made fun of at school


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

ChilDawg said:


> Kids who want to commit suicide should go to africa, southeast asia or middle east + bunch of other places watch some villages get murdered and raped by gangs or die of aids or some other diseases them come tell me they have a shitty life because they get made fun of at school


Fuckers that think its ok to make fun of people should be the ones that die. Dirtying up the world with their bullshit. You sound like your one of them?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Do you troll all over the forum?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Do you troll all over the forum?


How the hell am I trolling? Im stating an opinion on what causes people to committ suicide. So GTFO.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Coffee shop's new slogan.... the latte's here are to die for.

Too early?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I wonder if he sang Sinatra's "My Way"?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn Suicides. Hopefully I die they way I lived. Straight thuggin.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

TheCableGuy said:


> I wonder if he sang Sinatra's "My Way"?


Probably the M*A*S*H theme.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Dolphinswin said:


> Kids who want to commit suicide should go to africa, southeast asia or middle east + bunch of other places watch some villages get murdered and raped by gangs or die of aids or some other diseases them come tell me they have a shitty life because they get made fun of at school


*Fuckers that think its ok to make fun of people should be the ones that die*. Dirtying up the world with their bullshit. You sound like your one of them?
[/quote]

Well that was my cue to enter. For everyone here to know and understand about me.
People that commit suicide are the weakest sacks of sh*t this world produces, they are the piece of gum I step on in the street. Thinking only about themselves and in that act commit the most selfish thing you can do. According to you I should feel some sympathy for those wastes of skin? Yeah I will get right on that right after I get breast implants. I have a question for you Dolphin ohh wise guru on top of the molehill(or should I say trollhill).

WHo do you know that has committed suicide? Have you ever had a close friend or family member kill themselves?

Well there big shoota I have had several. One of my closest friends killed himself bout three years ago. I will trade you for your thoughts if you do me one thing.

YOU go back and be confused and hurt trying to reason why he said nothing and out of the blue hung himself in the garage at work.
YOU tell his father in guilt that your mad and pissed because you will now bury his father instead of him when that time comes.
YOU sit still to this day with unexplained questions the biggest ones being WHY...WHY DIDN'T YOU COME TO ME....WHY DIDN'T YOU SAY SOMETHING.....DIDN'T YOU KNOW I LOVED YOU
YOU can explain to his son that somehow dad didn't care enough about life to want to experience his
YOU can sit with resentment towards someone you loved that hurt you beyond belief
YOU can cry over a open casket where whats left of your bestest good friend is scary and the sight of his mangled neck never leaves you
YOU can explain to your son about Uncle Rob and how he was a great man and a great friend that always there ...except when it counted
YOU can still say to his father today GOD DAMN HIM


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^Agree 100% man. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

I to some degree know how you feel rnr.
I had two life long family friends die the same year whom I considered an uncle and an aunt, one from suicide and other from cancer, 4 months apart. They where both neighbors as well, one on the left, other on the right. I remember seeing all the cards laid out on the street, boxing gloves hung on the garage, the flowers laid out down the street. A lot of the family friends didn't go to my uncles funeral because he committed suicide (he was also Jewish so people held suicide against him religiously as well). I remember seeing my dads friends talk about it, the anger not the sadness is what filled the room.
Then my aunt died from cancer, and she had been through hell with divorce and her family falling apart. It put life into a whole new perspective for me, on one who had someone die from something they could do nothing about, and the other willingly choose to end their life.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Piranha Dan said:


> ^^Agree 100% man. Sorry for your loss.


Thanks man... I am somewhat over it but part of me will never know and that drives me nuts.

I hear that Traveller and euthanasia is something entirely different in my mind. If you have no quality of life and are on your way out then might as well get er done if you decide that. People that are healthy and live in North America with a toilet and food and security killing themselves are the biggest joke of a human being and I like to laugh at jokes!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

A kid I knew in high school (not well but I talked to him once in a while) killed himself.....totally out of the blue just like your buddy. He was a really nice guy, good sense of humor, always laughing and smiling....then one day he went home and cut his wrists. The people that are really truely serious about killing themselves rarely leave a note, stand on top of a building and scream "Goodbye Cruel World!!", etc. They just do it. That's why it often comes as such a shock.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Piranha Dan said:


> A kid I knew in high school (not well but I talked to him once in a while) killed himself.....totally out of the blue just like your buddy. He was a really nice guy, good sense of humor, always laughing and smiling....then one day he went home and cut his wrists. The people that are really truely serious about killing themselves rarely leave a note, stand on top of a building and scream "Goodbye Cruel World!!", etc. They just do it. That's why it often comes as such a shock.


You are 100% right as everyone I know that has done this I know is exactly that. Those that attention whore themselves by threatening the act I mock in the worst way.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Not all suicidal people are cowards some are really brave and admirable. Like the kamikaze pilots, theybwere willing to give it all up for their nation, a sure death.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Danny Tanner said:


> Not all suicidal people are cowards some are really brave and admirable. Like the kamikaze pilots, theybwere willing to give it all up for their nation, a sure death.


Well I don't think the earth has had a kamikaze pilot besides the 9/11 attacks in oohhhhh say since 1945. I know there are some exceptions but I think that 95% of the cases be mocked by me!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What about if death was your only option. You were captured by the Nazis and rather than facing a slow death at Auschwitz you pop a cynanide pill while screaming "I SHALL NEVER DIE IN YOUR HANDS GERMAN DOG!!!".


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I would call on my good buddy Indiana Jones and then this trumpet style music would start to play dun dun dunnnnnnn dun dun da da da dun da da dun da da dun da dun dunlaadubdubn and that good bro of mine would find a way to get me home and the idol of rackaflasabluey to the museum of natural history


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> Not all suicidal people are cowards some are really brave and admirable. Like the kamikaze pilots, theybwere willing to give it all up for their nation, a sure death.


I don't lump that kind of thing in with Suicide....I mean yea they're deliberately doing something that's going to cause their death but they're doing it because they think it will help the greater good, not because they're all sad and depressed and sh*t.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Kids who want to commit suicide should go to africa, southeast asia or middle east + bunch of other places watch some villages get murdered and raped by gangs or die of aids or some other diseases them come tell me they have a shitty life because they get made fun of at school


*Fuckers that think its ok to make fun of people should be the ones that die*. Dirtying up the world with their bullshit. You sound like your one of them?
[/quote]

Well that was my cue to enter. For everyone here to know and understand about me.
People that commit suicide are the weakest sacks of sh*t this world produces, they are the piece of gum I step on in the street. Thinking only about themselves and in that act commit the most selfish thing you can do. According to you I should feel some sympathy for those wastes of skin? Yeah I will get right on that right after I get breast implants. I have a question for you Dolphin ohh wise guru on top of the molehill(or should I say trollhill).

WHo do you know that has committed suicide? Have you ever had a close friend or family member kill themselves?

Well there big shoota I have had several. One of my closest friends killed himself bout three years ago. I will trade you for your thoughts if you do me one thing.

YOU go back and be confused and hurt trying to reason why he said nothing and out of the blue hung himself in the garage at work.
YOU tell his father in guilt that your mad and pissed because you will now bury his father instead of him when that time comes.
YOU sit still to this day with unexplained questions the biggest ones being WHY...WHY DIDN'T YOU COME TO ME....WHY DIDN'T YOU SAY SOMETHING.....DIDN'T YOU KNOW I LOVED YOU
YOU can explain to his son that somehow dad didn't care enough about life to want to experience his
YOU can sit with resentment towards someone you loved that hurt you beyond belief
YOU can cry over a open casket where whats left of your bestest good friend is scary and the sight of his mangled neck never leaves you
YOU can explain to your son about Uncle Rob and how he was a great man and a great friend that always there ...except when it counted
YOU can still say to his father today GOD DAMN HIM
[/quote]

I disagree with you.

Why should your friend not kill himself? It was his life, he isn't living it for you or for anyone else. If he felt pain, and decided to end it, it was his choice. the only part I sympathize with is that he did it in public and therefor transferred some of the horror to you, but besides that, I don't see why anyone would consider this man "the gum under their foot" for making a decision.

People can't even kill themselves anymore. We still have personal freedoms, we aren't slaves to what other people want.

Regardless of suicide philosophy, sorry for your loss


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

suicide is pointless if you're living without a terminal condition. i sympathize with those who are truly depressed and cannot seem to find a way to cope...but to me that signifies a weak minded individual. i wish they could all be helped, but people who kill themselves over petty sh*t deserve absolutely no pity from me, and while i feel bad for their friends whom they've abandoned, i have the right to my opinion, and my opinion is that they took the easy way out because they weren't a strong enough, or intelligent enough individual to deal with it on their own. i've had some close experience with people who have committed suicide, and their friends and family they left behind, and a few observations i made were, A. the person who took his own life was lowlife trash. his lifestyle was lowlife trash. and B. his friends were spitting images of him...lowlife trash. his brother, his mother, both lowlife, drug addicted criminal trash. they held up a pharmacy and stole 10k to buy heroin. his brother also killed himself. complete cowards. i have more respect for any hobo on the street, as the lord knows they've had a much harsher life than these scumbags i knew.

another kid i knew was always a funny, happy kid. he was seeing a girl and they broke up...his buddy then slept with the girl shortly after, and this kid got mad at him...(they both worked together). the "friend" killed himself with a shotgun over the incident, and the kid i knew hung himself in the hallway entrance to his parents house. his parents were out to dinner for their anniversary and that's what they came home to. i have the opposite of sympathy for someone like that, as i see it, that's one of the most selfish, inconsiderate things you could ever do. to defile your parents memory of you by committing such a cowardly act and making them bear witness.


----------

